# How to FASTEN VOdaphone GPRS.?!!



## torrent08 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Boosting VOdaphone GPRS SPEED..??*

HI..I have a VODAPHONE GPRS for my internet connection for my laptop...My GPRS average speed is a paltry 4 to 6 Kbps only..
I have a Nokia 6681 which is an Edge enabled handset [ class 10] still its the same..
Please let me and other hundreds of Vodaphone GPRs users benefit by letting us know the TRIPS & TRICKS for Boostening up Vodaphone GPRS....Experienced Tech Guys do let us know..


p.s.--there s a thread which tells how to increase AIRTEL GPRS Speed..Can the same be used for vodaphone..??!!! Please HELP US....  thank guys...


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 3, 2008)

Speed depends on signal reception and proximity with cell tower. Do you get the same speed if you move to some other location as well? If yes, some problem is there at your side. If signal quality is full, nothing can be done to improve the speed.


----------



## azzu (Sep 3, 2008)

Man Vodafone Gprs isnt it Costly? wats the plan ur usin?
and about speedin up use sum basic tricks to speed up like usin openDNS and also serach for firefox speed up tricks which will make u load pages quickly 
thats it but to tell theres no actual trick for boosting the speed at most be slightly


----------



## dragonlord (Sep 4, 2008)

disable images


----------



## torrent08 (Sep 6, 2008)

azzu said:


> Man Vodafone Gprs isnt it Costly? wats the plan ur usin?
> and about speedin up use sum basic tricks to speed up like usin openDNS and also serach for firefox speed up tricks which will make u load pages quickly
> thats it but to tell theres no actual trick for boosting the speed at most be slightly


  well , my plan is unlimited Vvodaphone internet for 19 Rs per day..i think they introduced this plan to compete with Airtel gprs in my city who charge 20 Rs per day unlimited......

Another problem with my net connection !! Whenever my Cell is Connected to net through the datacable to the laptop, i am UNABLE to recieve ANY CALLS NOR SMS..!!..My friends and family tell that whenver they call me they get the message like " Out Of Range " or Not Reachable..!!!  wat to do with this !!!!



ThinkFree said:


> Speed depends on signal reception and proximity with cell tower. Do you get the same speed if you move to some other location as well? If yes, some problem is there at your side. If signal quality is full, nothing can be done to improve the speed.


 Welll, in my Mobile the VOdaphone Signal have Full Range..so i dont think i have much a choice left..


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 6, 2008)

You can improve it a bit if you get a device with class 12 EDGE


----------



## torrent08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Previously i used to get a Speed of 7 to 9  kB/s only..however today midnight at 12 pm IST when i checked ,this has been the result..*www.speedtest.net/result/329075178.png

 Is this SPEEd is seen only in night time !! ?

was planni to go with Relaince Internet coonection but now I think this is sufficient..  WHat do u guys think --Should i opt for Tata / Relaince Cdma Connection or this Vodaphone GPRs is enough.

the below one is i took today afternoon around 2 45 pm IST as i wanted to check during the PEAK hours...but still, the speed is almost thesame as i got yesterday night ..I am impressed with Vodaphone...
*www.speedtest.net/result/329357368.png

SO , How is AIRTEL GPRS progressing.Can anyone post its SPEED Results,..?? please both during Off time and during peak hours...


..


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 26, 2008)

Good enough, but I think the results at speedtest are not very accurate as per my experience.


----------



## torrent08 (Sep 27, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Good enough, but I think the results at speedtest are not very accurate as per my experience.


thinkfree , what interne tconnection u are using..??? could u post the IMAGE results of ur speed//  and also Which site u go for checki ur net spped?


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 27, 2008)

On Airtel GPRS/EDGE, I got that result on speedtest

*www.speedtest.net/result/313603164.png

Which I can't believe to be true.

I think CNet bandwidth meter is better.


----------

